# Recall? Line or extendable lead?



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

_Edited this to make it simpler_

For recall should i buy a long flexi lead, say 8m? or a recall line 10m?.. the only prob i have with recall line is that i think i would get her and me tangled up as im not the best person horse lunging etc.. ideas and help would be ideal


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Rather than an extendable flexi type lead which is not very safe and tends to encourage your dog to pull against the lead tension to have the reel "give". These lines offer far greater control of the dog and you don't risk accidental amputation of fingers as has been reported with cord Flexi-leads. 

I would use a line, with a harness that you attach on top, clear of legs, then any lunges minimise opportunity of neck injury. With 2 ppl traditional attachment during recall training is safer, as one has attention of dog, whilst other allows the line to play out.

Quick Google turned up type of thing that's suitable for illustration :

Train your dog - accessories - Page with Long Line 5m and 10m
Clix Recall Line Long Line | Dog Training | Dog Beds UK

I have not personally (to my knowledge) used either of these products just similar ones, at Dog Training Club. WSD farmers like Aled Owen (Multiple ISDS International Champ) actually use rope trailed behind their Champs to be, fashioned in a crude harness to teach the dogs a solid "Stop!".

Personally I have protected my time investment in the dog with a webbing harness costing roughly £11 (used to be cheaper) rather than be so "traditional".


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Haaahaa.. funny you should mention that about flexi leads as i have two fading scars on my hand and inside finger from grabbing the line and it burning me horribly.

I have a harness so will buy a line and try to master it


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I used a horse lunging line for Oscar. Stick to fairly open spaces and you should be okay - stay away from trees!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

siberiankiss said:


> I used a horse lunging line for Oscar. Stick to fairly open spaces and you should be okay - stay away from trees!


i'll have to have a rummage  oh dont worry i will


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I taught Bizkit recall with a extending leash & he doesn't pull. I've only ever grabbed the cord once and I used one for 17 years on my old dog who was DA so I never let him off lead.


They have the advantage of reeling back in so are less likely to be a trip hazard


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I taught Bizkit recall with a extending leash & he doesn't pull. I've only ever grabbed the cord once


I've had to far more often than that without even owning one, due to Flexi-lead owners failing to handle their dogs well enough and maintain control, by being in position to turn their dog to side, the classic Flexi-lead great is nose-nose standoff with hapless person hauling back, a recipe for tension.

The other lovely feature is ppl who's dogs tangle their cord around my lead, my dog or myself


----------



## shez11 (Feb 21, 2011)

victoriaaa said:


> Haaahaa.. funny you should mention that about flexi leads as i have two fading scars on my hand and inside finger from grabbing the line and it burning me horribly.
> 
> I have a harness so will buy a line and try to master it


:cryin: the same happened to me this wkend as the lock on the lead went off while sitting outside busy park cafe so I grabbed the cord & didn't let go:cryin:

I too use a harness... so will buy a line too....
Also i hate the cartoon likee "dooiiinng" as fergie reaches the max lenght


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> I've had to far more often than that without even owning one, due to Flexi-lead owners failing to handle their dogs well enough and maintain control, by being in position to turn their dog to side, the classic Flexi-lead great is nose-nose standoff with hapless person hauling back, a recipe for tension.
> 
> The other lovely feature is ppl who's dogs tangle their cord around my lead, my dog or myself


But we are not discussing general handling or controlled greetings, we are discussing teaching recall 

The same problem of getting tangled applies to lunge lines just as much as extendibles. I have been caused to fall off my bike by a dog on a lunge line and I saw an elderly lady swept off her feet, but again this was during general use and not when training recall.

I don't think extendibles are useful for general walking as people tend to use them as a substitute for training and there is no substitute for training


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Flexi-leads lead to nasty surprises, that dog walking by it's owner that suddenly shoots across the path in front of my cycle, lock slipped or wasn't on properly. If I see a dog exercising on long line, I simply don't go near it. They're normally only on grassland or with a careful handler holding line at sensible length for the situation.

On the use of long line you have webbing that you can handle at any length, I'd much rather buy cheap light line at about £10 than a heavy box and reel with an unreliable locking mechanism. The lighter common cord vareities are just too dangerous to use.

A long line may be dragged behind the dog, it doesn't know that it's "free", that tail can be trod on, or held if necessary and it's much easier to avoid the sickening jerk as the dog hits the stop.

Because the dog cannot drag out more length but is set to safe length by handler who has excess and they're more proactive, I just haven't had such problems (though the long line users are naturally a self-selecting group).


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

I walk Jessie on a normal lead or harness depending where we are going. Then at the destination have used the extendable to start recall, im lucky she is not one of those dogs that run to full length and causes that horrible twanggg, i think she has learnt the length then just runs around at that until i call her call to me. We're going to [email protected] at the weekend to look at new beds and i believe they have a 10m recall line for £14.99 or something so im going to give it a go. Gradually giving her abit more length over time than the 5m she is used to. 

But yes i agree i see this lady walking her shih tzu most days and it likes to cause havoc around her legs, lamposts etc.. i couldnt do that, imagine my springer just pinging around legs, yikes!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

I didnt know where to put this so i thought id just rant it here!

I dont know if it was the weather but today i went out for a recall line.
Pets at home had none in, but then offered me a 5m extention lead for a small dog? jessie weighs 15kg already...

so i got back into the roasting car, went over to jollyes and when i asked two girls at the counter if they had any in.. one said, whats recall? and the other started giggling and said no idea... so i went off on a mission to find my own.. but again they didnt have one so what did they offer me? a 2m lead. 

It MUST be the weather right? 

On the other hand i finally got a new harness.. a no pull one and guess what, jessie walks at my side :O im in complete and utter shock.. sooo neer mr "that dogs taking you for a work". 

Rant over :blush:


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Lines marketed as dog training lines are generally more expensive than horse lunge lines, despite being essentially the same thing (and often, those marketed as dog lines are less durable). 

You can get them from Amazon for a couple of quid, or try popping into a horse supplies place.


----------



## shez11 (Feb 21, 2011)

victoriaaa said:


> I didnt know where to put this so i thought id just rant it here!
> 
> I dont know if it was the weather but today i went out for a recall line.
> Pets at home had none in, but then offered me a 5m extention lead for a small dog? jessie weighs 15kg already...
> ...


what harness did u get in the end?? is it quite padded & does it go over the mouth


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

no, its a ancol padded no pull harness, its got the two clip rings in the centre


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

If dog is wearing harness where are those clips? Is any of them is on dog chest? If yes use that one. That gives you more control over the dog.


----------

